# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CRYSTAL REPORT 8.5] Mise en forme du texte par balises

## GyLes

Bonjour  la communaut   ::wink::  

Une petite question sur Crystal Reports aprs avoir regarder les docs et google.
Nous utilisons les formules de Crystal comme support de traduction des donnes et des libells de rapports.

Le rapport principal transmet aux sous rapports un ensemble de champs de formules.
Ces champs de formules sont au pralable parcourus par le programme Visual Basic qui pilote le tout et traduit selon la langue de l'interface en se basant sur une table de donnes Oracle contenant tous les noms de rapport, accompagns des noms de contrles du rapport et leurs traductions en Franais, Anglais, ...

Le problme c'est quand j'aimerai mettre en forme le texte d'une formule.
En effet le texte est stock en brute dans les tables de donnes.
Certains mots doivent tre mis en gras, italique, soulign ...

J'ai regard si Crystal supportait un language de balise  inclure dans une formule, sans succs.

Le but tant d'insrer des balises de mise en forme dans le texte traduit contenu dans la table de donnes, ces balises tant interprtes par Crystal par la suite lors de l'affichage du rapport.

Exemple:
le texte traduit contient des mots en <bold>gras</bold>.

Je suis ouvert  toutes suggestions, ides, liens   ::wink::  

Je suis en panne sche   ::oops::

----------


## Ginette Tremblay

Tu peux afficher du texte contenant des balises HTML dans Crystal en slectionnant le format HTLM.
Le hic, c'est que les balises possibles sont limits essentiellement a celles qui modifie l'apparence du texte: comme le gras, soulign, etc.
Tu ne peut pas utiliser les balises de tableaux par exemple. Du moins dans la version 10. Je tente de savoir si la version 11 est mieux, mais j'ai souvent de la difficult  trouver de l'information sur le site de Business Object.

----------


## GyLes

ok merci Ginette Tremblay,

je vais regarder ca de plus prs.
J'ai pu me dbrouiller autrement pour l'instant mais je garde cela prcieusement de ct pour une future utilisation.

Grand merci en tout cas ! 

Cdlt,
GyLes  ::P:

----------

